# Visit to Scotland



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

My middle son who is in the Marine Corps, was recently selected to train with the Royal Marines in Scotland. Three weeks of intensive outdoors/climbing/rapelling/shooting. He had a fantastic time. Here are a few pics. The second one down is the day they climbed Bennevis, the highest peak in the UK.




































Colin is on the left in this one.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

A couple more.

He's fourth in from the right



















Back row, third in.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Some proud pictures for you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I always love hearing what your boys are up too! Thanks for sharing the pics.
So... was it must have been Navy son who took the Halloween pics or son Number 3?


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Good looking boy you have there. I am sure he had a great time. Training with other countries was always a different experience. Tell him that we are all so very thankful for what he does for this country.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow! What a great thing to be chosen for. Congrats!! I love when you post pics of your kids' latest adventures.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hairazor said:


> Some proud pictures for you. Thanks for sharing.


Yup, definitely proud! Thanks!



The Halloween Lady said:


> I always love hearing what your boys are up too! Thanks for sharing the pics.
> So... was it must have been Navy son who took the Halloween pics or son Number 3?


Son # 3 took them. He is still at home and in school.



MommaMoose said:


> Good looking boy you have there. I am sure he had a great time. Training with other countries was always a different experience. Tell him that we are all so very thankful for what he does for this country.


Thanks for that!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

debbie5 said:


> Wow! What a great thing to be chosen for. Congrats!! I love when you post pics of your kids' latest adventures.


He was so excited to be selected to go! They only took 5 from his base.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome pics! What an opportunity to have been selected. Very nice looking young man too.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Congratulations Jdubbya - very nice looking young man. I could feel the pride meter rising as I browsed!!!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

how very exciting for him! Tell him thank you for his service for us.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is impressive that he was selected and I know you are so proud! What a wonderful son you have and we all owe him a great debt. Tell him thank you for me, and God speed.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How cool to be able to go to Scotland! We went to Edinboro as part of our honeymoon and just loved the people there. Did your son get to do any non-training touristy things?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone! We are very proud of him needless to say.. Roxy, they had a little time to sightsee. They were in Glasgow one day and saw some of the battlefields (Braveheart). Didn't get to Edinburgh, which was too bad. It's a gorgeous city. I've been there twice and just love it!


----------

